# Need Help Identifing Japanese Characters on Sword



## BlueDragon1981 (Oct 24, 2013)

Friend of mine got this sword for free. We would like to know what it says. We believe it came over to the US from a soldier after/during WWII. Any help is greatly appreciated. 

Copy and Paste Link (minus quotes) to see pictures

"http://www.hombu.org/Images/swordpic1.jpg"
"http://www.hombu.org/Images/swordpic2.jpg"

(Did it that way because host does not allow direct linking and pictures would not go into post)


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 24, 2013)

Er... can't see it. Tried opening the icons (not pictures) in another tab, it said the url is too long for the server...


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Oct 24, 2013)

I got them to work.


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 24, 2013)

The top one is a date... can't quite make it out, but it's the 18th of -- month. The bottom one is upside down, and I don't recognize the characters.


----------



## pgsmith (Oct 24, 2013)

I cannot help you with your translation. However, I would suggest a couple of things that can help you out. First, take a couple of clear pictures of the entire sword. Next, take a couple of clear pictures of the kanji running up and down rather than on its side. Down is the proper direction to read kanji. Finally, take your new pictures and ask for help on the Nihonto message board. Thay have a forum specifically devoted to translation help.

http://www.nihontomessageboard.com/

  Good luck!


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you Mr Sullivan for getting pictures up. Thank Mr Parker for you help.  And thank you Mr Paul (Smith) for your suggestions.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Oct 25, 2013)

You're most welcome.


----------



## pgsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

You're very welcome. If you get it translated, please provide a link or update your thread with the results for our curiosity.


----------



## Kennesten (Oct 26, 2013)

BlueDragon,

Is there an additional character not captured in the first ("x15") photo?  By the orientation of the photo, it will be further to the right.  Those will be the ones indicating the era (18th year of X era, probably April).


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Oct 27, 2013)

Still working on this. I will let you know if I get it translated what it is. Need to take more pictures but I haven't been back to take more. Will try to pics of whole sword. Its not a fancy sword. That's why I'm thinking it was from a non commissioned officer in WWII, however I'm not well versed in swords. So I could be completely off target.


----------



## Meitetsu (Oct 29, 2013)

Looks like it might be 18th year on the top one and there seems to be the kanji for fish &#39770;on the bottom one


----------



## Meitetsu (Oct 29, 2013)

http://www.nihontomessageboard.com/

[/QUOTE]

That site is pretty cool thanks for sharing the link!


----------

